
Apple Gets Paranoid About Android - jamesbritt
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703597204575483951128796356.html?mod=googlenews_wsj
======
credo
_> >As Android's smartphone market share has now passed that of Apple-17.2% to
14.2% at the end of the second quarter, Gartner estimates - Apple's strict app
rules could have ended up hurting it. Some developers might have chosen to go
with Android instead._

imo this analysis is wrong. The tech press and a lot of HNers care about
Apple's "strict app rules", but very few consumers care about them and a very
tiny fraction of iPhone developers have abandoned the platform because of
"rules on how developers can build applications for the iPhone"

Apple's market share is hurt because of many reasons - in the US, they are
tied down to AT&T while Android is available on all four major carriers, the
iPhone 4 received a lot of bad publicity etc.I'm surprised that the WSJ writer
chose to focus on Apple's "strict app rules" as the reason.

------
izendejas
"Android's smartphone market share has now passed that of Apple—17.2% to 14.2%
at the end of the second quarter, Gartner estimates"

Will this also be enough pressure for Apple to cut its exclusive ties with
AT&T? I just bought an Android device today. I couldn't stand AT&T's network
anymore.

Competition's good. Keep it coming.

------
lzw
I'm not going to subscribe to read that article.

~~~
hga
Use this search:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Awsj.com+%22Android+in+...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Awsj.com+%22Android+in+the+app+world.+Whether+that+leads+to+an+erosion%22)

And pick one of the "HEARD ON THE STREET" results. _The Wall Street Journal_
is still wide open to Google.

